# Kazooie's Thread



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday night our little Kazooie came home, and I feel so blessed - things could not have gone better! She was, and has been, a doll the entire time. Friday night she wheeled on her CSBW (all night long) and ate almost all of her food. I was so excited! 
She is so well tempered and such a little explorer. Of course she huffs and puffs when my boyfriend or I wake her up, but after that it is smooth sailing! She crawls all over the place and then comes and curls up for a quick nap when she gets tired. We absolutely love her 

Pictures from our breeder:



















Hello!









Climbing!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....she's beautiful. I bet you are so excited to have her home. 

I love the picture of her on the igloo. She's saying, "how does this door thing work again?"


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy cow! She is absolutely adorable  Congrats!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I love her name, so cute! & I love the picture of her on her igloo


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all! My boyfriend named her 
I feel so lucky because I hear all these stories about shy and grumpy new hedgies who take a long time to open up to their owners, and Kazooie hasn't been that way at all! She has been a perfect hedgie in every way -- except for litter training! We tried paper towels under the wheel but all she did was drag them around and shove them in the water dish... So we have given up on that idea for the time being hahaha! But man is she a little pooping machine!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Kazooie is adorable! I too love all the pictures, but especially the one with her standing on her igloo.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

coribelle said:


> So we have given up on that idea for the time being hahaha! But man is she a little pooping machine!


I know!!!! Harvey poops so much that I'm surprised he hasn't turned inside out! My goodness! :roll:


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love that last picture! I wish Alice would climb but the extent of her climbing is into a sleeping bag lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
I feel so lucky to have such an absolute sweetheart! Even as I type this, she is all curled up on my lap, fast asleep


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

got to get used to the cleaning poop/getting pooped on. bigger hedgies have bigger poops


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

That picture of her on the igloo is priceless! Love it!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys! Thought I would share some nap-time pictures 

all curled up during a movie 









deciding to get a little more comfortable...









oh so comfy









and the moment we've been waiting for...








THE SPLAT!

heehee I love her little bottom! She has the cutest little freckles/spots right at the tip and above her tail! Love it <3


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh God what a cutie


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

eeeee hedgie-bum and a splat....way too much cuteness!!!


----------

